# Show in Bracknell Saturday 14th Feb



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Anybody going?

I will be there so would be nice to meet anybody from here if you are going?

xx


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am going 

Will have Chester & Rocco with me.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Cant wait to meet them...and you of course


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I'll be there with Orphelia! I am super excited, feels like ages since the last show we went to!


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm going to try to persuade the other half to go but we'll be there as members of the public... I didn't get my act together in time to enter Lyra.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Susan M said:


> I'll be there with Orphelia! I am super excited, feels like ages since the last show we went to!


Ooh if we do go I would love to meet you both. We've only been to one show I found it really awkward without a cat. Please don't think me too off when I seek you out!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

jumbu said:


> Ooh if we do go I would love to meet you both. We've only been to one show I found it really awkward without a cat. Please don't think me too off when I seek you out!


Aww I won't! Would be lovely to say hello! Orphelia is usually the only silver spotted in the British neuter area so won't be hard to find and I'm never too far away


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

What time is it? Only just seen this but I'm so close I could walk there


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I think general public are allowed in after 12.30


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Didn't spot this thread until now but hope you've all had a great day and come back with lots of rosettes!!!


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Susan, Orphelia is beautiful; I had to keep going back to admire her.She made the other half want a British...


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

Ahh I missed it, been busy all day with family but I'm determined to come down one day, such a shame to miss everyone when you are so close!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

jumbu said:


> Susan, Orphelia is beautiful; I had to keep going back to admire her.She made the other half want a British...


Aww thank you so much! I can't believe I didn't see anyone, should have said what I was wearing incase you saw me floating about! Your OH has good taste 

She wasn't happy bless her, i've decided enough is enough now, she's not getting used to it and it's upsetting me, the shows are just too busy. I've already entered her (and Annelis) into the Southern BSH show in a few weeks, it's a really tiny show so she'll be okay with that, then no more.

Anyhoo, it was her first time in grand classes, she got one grand and one reserve


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww poor Orphelia..I'm not sure any cats really "enjoy" showing, I think some tolerate it more than others. You love Orphelia and care how she's feeling so you realise she doesn't like it. It was the same with Gracie. 

When I went to The Supreme I saw loads of cats who seemed ok with being there, but I am utterly convinced most of them were dosed up on something. Lots were fast asleep with their third eyelids showing, it just didn't look right.

I'm going to try once more with Little H, as soon as I can and see if he copes with it, starting a lot younger and I will make sure he's on zylkene too. But if he hats it - never again.

I'm glad Orphelia got her rosettes - she deserves it - she's stunning. I hope she's being spoiled today


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you lovely  
I think you're right about them tolerating it, she is a fiesty little diva, full of attitude and lets everyone know that! It's just such an unnatural environment for them to be in if they haven't been brought up doing it.

It's definitely a good idea to take Little H asap, chances are he'll be fine I think because he's still so young, if I were ever to do it again I would 100% start from a baby and wish i'd have done that with her! 

Was a bit of a strange show tbh for several reasons! 
As soon as we got home she strutted out the carrier like we hadn't been anywhere, so at least I haven't traumatised her or anything


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Had a fab day at the Croydon & Southern Counties Double Cat Show today. 

Chester was awarded both his Merits. He was placed 2nd in his breed class at the Southern & 1st in his breed class at the Croydon and was awarded the BOB. 

Rocco was awarded both his Merits and placed 1st in his breed class at the Croydon Show, he was also placed 1st in his breed class at the Southern and was awarded the BOB in both shows. 

Today was Rocco's last kitten show before he moves up to the Neuters. I am so proud of him and what he has achieved so far xx


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

My baby's not so small anymore xx


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Chester looks so proud xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Was a bit of a strange show tbh for several reasons!
> As soon as we got home she strutted out the carrier like we hadn't been anywhere, so at least I haven't traumatised her or anything


I'm so glad she's fine and happy to be home. It is funny how they settle the minute you walk in the door. When I had to bring Gracie home because I thought she was going to have heart failure (literally) she walked in the door, had a huge bowl of water and acted as if nothing had happened. 1/2 hour previous she had been panting and shaking like a leaf!!!

Can you say why it was a strange show? I'm intrigued lol!!!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I'm so glad she's fine and happy to be home. It is funny how they settle the minute you walk in the door. When I had to bring Gracie home because I thought she was going to have heart failure (literally) she walked in the door, had a huge bowl of water and acted as if nothing had happened. 1/2 hour previous she had been panting and shaking like a leaf!!!
> 
> Can you say why it was a strange show? I'm intrigued lol!!!!


That is so funny! It's as if they instantly know they're okay now they're home, yet you'd expect them to at least show some signs of being unhappy wouldn't you? Definitely a good thing though! She doesn't like the car either (like Gracie) but it was odd, she barely made a peep all the way home, definitely think she understood she was going home!

I'll PM you in a min


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

Susan - you have a beautiful BS! I absolutely love the markings. Makes me jealous!


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Susan M said:


> Thank you lovely
> I think you're right about them tolerating it, she is a fiesty little diva, full of attitude and lets everyone know that! It's just such an unnatural environment for them to be in if they haven't been brought up doing it.
> 
> It's definitely a good idea to take Little H asap, chances are he'll be fine I think because he's still so young, if I were ever to do it again I would 100% start from a baby and wish i'd have done that with her!
> ...


It's so odd the way they do that! 
Lyra did exactly the same thing when we visited HB, howled and howled, sat and quivered (I honestly think it was because she isn't used to such big rooms!) howled all the way home, then home jumped out grabbed the nearest toy and demanded play.

I'd be interested to hear why it was strange as we've not entered one before but will put Renly (possibly Rafferty) into the next Bracknell one.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm always surprised at how well cats can tolerate show environments.


----------

